# New Bettas I just bought



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

I was a Walmart last night doing some Christmas shopping and I walked through the tiny fish section on my way to another part of the store, while looking at all the fish ( over filled with fish) I looked to see if they had any Bettas, I noticed that they only had 2 males and 1 female. I asked the helper what was worng with the males and was told that someone put them together and the red one beat up the blue one. The blue one had all his fins torn off, he said hes been like that a few days, when the new ones come in on shipment most likely he will just get thrown in the trash, same thing also to happen to the red winner as his fins were torn but not that bad, just some strings. tehy were still in their origanal shipping containers, the female was invisble in her filthy water in her container, they said they don't change the water, if the fish dies or gets sick they are just to dispose of them. I felt sorry for them and took them all. I have a small bowl at home where I put the winner ( red betta) and I went to the pet store and bought 2 breeder plastic tanks that hand on the edge of your regular tanks ( the kind to raise livebearers in) I put the loser and the female ( who is white with a blue tail, very pretty now that you can see her out of the putrid water)in them in my already established tetra tank. They seem to be happy and swimming although the loser has only a small amount of stubs where his tail and fins were pecked off, will he ever regrow them and is there something that I can put on him to help with healing,they have all eaten this morning as I bought them late last night.

Thanks for any help, I just didn't want to see a live fish tossed in the trash due to some stupid kids putting them together or the one for having a filthy container.

Claudette


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Well done for saving them. But you shouldn't really buy ill fish just because you feel sorry for them as they may never recover and the store profits from your misfortune. melefix will have your bettas fins grow back in no time if your water parameters are correct and the fish aren't stressed in any way.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oof nasty story. Glad you saved them. I would be very cautious of adding new fish (particularly hurt or sick fish) to an established tank. I use melafix also.


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

Regrowing fins is the one thing I have found that "Splindid Betta" actually works on, and, it doesn't kill invertebrets. It's an all natural medicine so it's what I picked up... Doesn't work for ich or anything though.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Splendid Betta - BettaFix and Melafix are made from the same thing. Splendid Betta - BettaFix is a less potent version. I keep both here at my place because its much easier to dose a smaller container with the bettafix than the melafix. If however, I am dosing a 2 gallon or higher, I use the melafix as its much more cost effective.


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

Well the loser ( blue one ) died a little bit ago. I tried at least. The female is VERY happy and eating and swimming all around. The winner ( red one) is happy in his bowl and ate this morning also.

I know I shouldn't have bought sick fish but I felt sorry for them and they are on automatic order so even if I didn't buy these they get new ones in each week. Thats corporate stores.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You still paid for them however which goes to making Wal-mart even richer.:rip:


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

not really I took the dead fish back and got my money returned.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What did they say when you took it back? Were they simpethetic?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I cant imagine them being sympathetic. I mean... the fish got put together in their store. I cant help but wonder if some sicko put them both in one of teensie bowls  And would anyone other than a store employee dare to do something like that. Well, I guess maybe some AR extremist might in an attempt to "prove a point" but... I can't say I've ever seen anyone opening one of those bowls. And, I don't even want to think about "will just get thrown in the trash when the new ones come". I mean, if they just toss em in the trash to starve or drown or dry up or whatever may happen.. sympathetic is certainly not something they could possibly be. I honestly never thought before about what happens to the ones that people don't buy in terms of "disposal". What an eye opener.

I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## Clauzilla (Dec 16, 2005)

As for the how the tow got together in the tiny cups in the first place,, I myseld have seen kids do it and start laughing, I heard laughing one time as I rounded the corner and looked at what tehy were doing and yelled at them as I was seperating the fish into seperate dishes, the employee came over and told the kids they needed to leave or security would come, but I live in a big city, so it most likely happens alot. Now the Bettas are higher on the shelf so a kid can't reach them but it may have just been a sick person that did it for thrills.
As for what they did with the dead fish, I took it to the returns deck, told them I bought him last night ( I had him back in the container I bought him in) and she threw him in the trash, didn't even look at him and handed me my money back.....to them its not a fish its just another item.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

that has got to be one of the saddest stories I have ever heard. I am also relieved to know the male and the female have been saved from horrendous deaths. Sorry about the blue one, at least his last moments were as comfortable as possible. :rip:


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Congrats on the rescues! And btw, if a fish dies then walmart gets a new fish or THEIR money back so you really didn't help them.


----------

